# Deprofundis latest homeruns , lastest LP



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well today, i sold a bunch of cds i did not listen , non-classical stuff , no sacrifice here , i had too mutch cds, some i did not listen at all, i made 51$ buck, i purchased a Luca Marenzio LP of 1982 : Madrigaux a 5 et 6 voix- concerto vocal ensemble for 6$.

I order a Lassus LP prophetiea sybillarium on nonsuch label probably released in the late 60 or early 70 no date of released, sound tripping hey, this masterwork into analogue.

I order monteverdi perform by le petit ensemblee vocal de montreal George Little.

Other stuff im still waiting for included cantigas santa maria Alphonsso X el SSabio(clememcic consort), pPhilip de vitry\ missa tournai.

Bad news i did order stuff on the web that did not arriived yet, a Flipper t-shirt aand my Huelgas ensemble box-set 15 cd ddid not arriived yet , i order it 12 september we are almost in november or late october i still did not received it F(word), look i know i order it in russia but it's beeing a while now like more than a month, more than 4 week, i know russia is far away but what the hell why is it so long , we have plane , boat, are they delivering there stuff whit pidgeon traveler or what...darn f(word once again).

:tiphat:


----------



## Pantonal (Oct 11, 2018)

Russia is far away and if your order was not sent by air it may have been put on a boat. Did you request and pay for expedited delivery? Could it be delayed in customs? Is there a way to track the shipment?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strange things happen in the shipping process. Took several weeks for a book to arrive. It shipped from Florida just before the east coast hurricane and after nearly 2 weeks was returned to the sender who resent it and we finally go it the other day, just getting out of Florida before the next hurricane.

We ordered a book and it apparently was in Toledo (only 60 miles from Detroit) on the 9th but did not get to Detroit until the 15th!

October 15, 2018, 2:11 pm
Accepted at USPS Regional Facility
DETROIT MI NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 

October 9, 2018, 2:51 pm
Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item
TOLEDO, OH 43607 
Shipping Partner: BESTWAY PARCEL SERVICES

Bestway? Hmmm.

Or my order of Carl Nielsen (1865-1931) Maskarade -- Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus which I placed on September 13th. Still not here. No tracking number either.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I had orders where I had to wait up to two months before they arrived. India and China perhaps the longest. Russia took some time by cheapest post as well, don't remember how long exactly, up to a month perhaps. Still, my parcel didn't have to cross the ocean. Did you get any estimates on the arrival date when you placed the order?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I recently ordered a CD from Japan, Kondrashin conducting Shostakovich 13 live with the Bavarian Radio SO. His last recording of that work, 1980, and a real gem.

Took a week to arrive. Impressive, eh?!

A Flipper T-shirt? As in the 1960s dolphin? Ok, chacun a son gout......!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> I recently ordered a CD from Japan, Kondrashin conducting Shostakovich 13 live with the Bavarian Radio SO. His last recording of that work, 1980, and a real gem.
> 
> Took a week to arrive. Impressive, eh?!
> 
> A Flipper T-shirt? As in the 1960s dolphin? Ok, chacun a son gout......!


no it's the noise-punker band Flipper t-shirt legendary band of california, and guess what folks , i received my huelgas ensemble box set of 15 cds , im so darn happy im filled litheraly of emthousiasm & joy!!!

love you all , take care! :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

deprofundis said:


> no it's the noise-punker band Flipper t-shirt legendary band of california, and guess what folks , i received my huelgas *ensemble box set of 15 cds* , im so darn happy im filled litheraly of emthousiasm & joy!!!
> 
> love you all , take care! :tiphat:


That will keep you occupied for quite a while. Have fun!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> That will keep you occupied for quite a while. Have fun!


Thank you very mutch kind sir Fritz Kobus, i will,, cheers ! :tiphat:


----------

